# Are all PVA glue brands equal ?



## flanajb (29 Aug 2010)

I usually use Evo Stick for gluing wood, but when I was at my local tool store yesterday I picked up 5 litres of PVA for £7!

So has anyone tried different PVA glues and come to a conclusion as to whether some are better than others ?


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Aug 2010)

I use cheap PVA glue in some situations. It's great for sealing the ends of green timber to prevent splits when drying. I also use it for non-critical glue jobs in situations where the item will never get damp.

However, I have found is that some cheap PVA glues go mouldy in storage (yuk!). I had one 5 litre container (an "own-brand" from a DIY store) from which I'd poured out about 1 litre into a smaller container and then left the 5 litre container for a month or so indoors, with the top sealed one summer. When I went to use it a layer of green mould (like you get on home-made jam) had grown over the surface of the glue. I am fairly certain I did not contaminate the main body of the glue when pouring out the first litre to use, but I didn't buy that brand again.

For critical or important jobs I now use Titebond III glue.

tekno.mage


----------



## flanajb (29 Aug 2010)

tekno.mage":3ozmpddw said:


> I use cheap PVA glue in some situations. It's great for sealing the ends of green timber to prevent splits when drying. I also use it for non-critical glue jobs in situations where the item will never get damp.
> 
> However, I have found is that some cheap PVA glues go mouldy in storage (yuk!). I had one 5 litre container (an "own-brand" from a DIY store) from which I'd poured out about 1 litre into a smaller container and then left the 5 litre container for a month or so indoors, with the top sealed one summer. When I went to use it a layer of green mould (like you get on home-made jam) had grown over the surface of the glue. I am fairly certain I did not contaminate the main body of the glue when pouring out the first litre to use, but I didn't buy that brand again.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Have you found and difference in terms of the actual bonding strength ?


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Aug 2010)

Can't say I've noticed any difference in bond strength between the cheaper and the more expensive glues. Having said that, I've never tested any to destruction either  

I do find Titebond III is easier to clean up the ooze from than the cheaper glues, but that might be just because it's a bit thinner.

I've not found the cheaper glues any harder or easier to clean up than the Evostick versions.

tekno.mage


----------



## wobblycogs (29 Aug 2010)

I'll bet that DIY store own brand was B&Q Value PVA. Absolute total complete and utter rubbish. I bought a 5 litre tub to seal walls before plastering, when I opened it I was greeted with the most awful rotten egg smell that stank the whole house out. Not surprisingly I took it back, there were going to refuse to accept it till I told them to take a smell :twisted:.

I like the Evostick PVA but I tend to use TB I or III for wood as it goes on and cleans up more easily.


----------



## flanajb (29 Aug 2010)

Given the posts. Looks like I have saved myself some money  

Especially considering my last 500ml pot of Evo Stick from homebase cost me £6.79 :shock:


----------



## studders (29 Aug 2010)

I've tried some pull apart tests, long grain to long grain, using the cheap 5 litre stuff I got from S/Fix, it didn't fare very well.
It's OK'ish for use indoors as a sealer or bonder but, , utterly useless outdoors for anything and I don't trust it as a Wood Glue.
Given the cost versus time ratio I'd rather use a good brand wood glue for woody stuff.


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Aug 2010)

Any PVA glue that is not actually labelled as waterproof or exterior grade is rubbish for use outdoors!

And yes, that cheap own brand PVA I bought that went mouldy in storage was from the dreaded B&Q  

tekno.mage


----------



## Jonesy (29 Aug 2010)

I've been working my way through a 5L bottle of Bondloc D3 PVA over the past 18 months, slightly more expensive at £9.50 from Toolstation. Only used it for indoor work, biscuit joints, small frame and panel doors etc, no problems with joint strength and no issues with mould to date. I've found it a basic cost effective glue.


----------



## jimi43 (29 Aug 2010)

Original Titebond for me for anything other than waterproof requirement situations, then Titebond III

They are stronger than the wood and I have proved this with a hammer.

I love the stuff which is an aliphatic resin - much better than standard PVA...cheap PVA is not worth it IMHO.

Jim


----------

